# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Proposed New Garage Payment Advice

## vgreen

Hi, 
I'm having a garage built very soon and I need some advice with regards to payment. 
Do I pay in total when the job is complete, or do I pay a percentage upfront. 
I haven't discussed it with the builder yet but wanted some guidance. 
He's registered. 
Cheers, 
VG

----------


## Uncle Bob

I like your 2nd option.

----------


## Renopa

I've always paid when the job was finished, but that means 'everything' is finished....not half a dozen small bits 'n pieces still to be done.  If this happens, hold back some money or you will never see him again, this has happened twice, the first time was in Feb 2013 and the second in Dec 2013.  Neither tradie has been in touch to arrange a day/time to finish the work, naturally by now I've finished it off myself...and quite a few $$$ in front but that's not the point, they took on a job for $xxx and didn't complete it.   
If they ask for a percentage upfront I will only pay for the materials purchased 'provided' they are delivered to the job...did this a few times and they were OK about it, one bloke even phoned the supplier and recommended they give me his trade discount and this time I paid that supplier direct.  I didn't ask for this but it was appreciated...every little helps.   
Generally I prefer to do a bank transfer (specially for large amounts) because I never have that much cash in the house and doing it this way you have confirmation you have actually paid, saves possible arguments later.  I get their email address because I'm with St George and they send him a confirmation email so he/she knows the transfer has been processed....rather than me saying 'the money is on it's way'.   
Hope this helps?    :Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

Depending on the value of the job it'll require a contact,  which normally envisages some deposit or progress payments.  I think paying for what has been delivered is a good idea. It's worth keeping in mind how much it would cost to get someone else to complete the work in the event the builder went bust.

----------


## Micky013

Pay as little as possible until its finished and your happy. I thought if i paid more earlier i would get the job done better, faster and with a tradie more happy that hes getting paid. Instead i got dicked - more than once!

----------


## phild01

Look for a different builder if they want high percentages up front.  As others have advised, your final payment should be significant and when work is complete.

----------


## OBBob

I think what good tradesmen will appreciate is prompt payment upon completion (or completion of an agreed milestone). It's where people fail to pay up for long durations after the job is successfully finished that really make life hard (especially for smaller operators).

----------

